# 【WHAT'S THE NEXT】of VOOPOO DRAG Family



## VOOPOO (9/3/19)

Remember DRAG Family’s Features?

Heads up!
1. Super fast firing within 0.1s
2. GENE chip inside for better protection 
3. 3 Fit Modes: Long battery Life, Fit all flavors, Big clouds
4. Super powerful output
5. 8 resin colors for choice

DRAG series evolved from Drag to Gold Drag, and then to Drag2/mini. So what’s the next?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (9/3/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Remember DRAG Family’s Features?
> 
> Heads up!
> 1. Super fast firing within 0.1s
> ...


Drag Mini 2


----------



## Silver (9/3/19)

Drag 3 

Super Drag!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (9/3/19)

Dracula?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (9/3/19)

Gold Drag Mini

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/3/19)

On that note, Drag 21700

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

